# Housse protection Ipad 3.



## gattinho (8 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je recherche donc une housse de protection pour mon Ipad 3.

Vous auriez des références? Pas de smartcover car je l'utilise avec un dock-clavier.

Merci.


----------

